# LA GENTE CC... 20TH ANNIVERSARY SUPER SHOW......



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

HERE IT IS GUYS!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

mrboscodelagente said:


> HERE IT IS GUYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn homie we blowing this place up wit three threads to the supershow


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

mrotero said:


> Damn homie we blowing this place up wit three threads to the supershow


i only know of one other one...


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

I know homie I forgot to corrext it last night pero simon its gonna b a great show hopefully b den I can afford som new rims to hav da ride looking sharper


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*STRAIGHT TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

20 years at it , it's going to be a great show


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Did someone say AFTER PARTY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

to the top for la gente and a great show


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

start setting up all the hinas for the after party lol:naughty:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

chef said:


> start setting up all the hinas for the after party lol:naughty:


:boink::biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hell yeah maybe it will happend like last years lol


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

chef said:


> Hell yeah maybe it will happen like last years lol


you lucky bastard:biggrin:you might have a kid every year:roflmao:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't wait to do this show again. 
Our biggest show to date.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft:werd:


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

Missing Imperial Valley and the guys from La Gente.....wish I could make it back down for the show. I know that its always a top notch show. Good luck.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Are you setting up a discount for a special hotel this year ?


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

mrboscodelagente said:


> HERE IT IS GUYS!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

T T T


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT 
FOR THE HOMMIES OF LA GENTE, UNIQUES WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT. THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt baby it's going to be a great show


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~Dedication hopes to make it out there this year!*


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~Dedication hopes to make it out there this year!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

For the people that don't know what a great show this is get the LRM it show the one from last year ! This year it's going to be even bigger cause it's the 20th anniversary


SO IF YOU DONT KNOW

NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

every year gets bigger and better:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Best show of the year every year.


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

United Dreams CC is on the next page..... WE RIDE!!!! Bad ASS Show!!!


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

_ttt_


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*T
T
T

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:​


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T
DELEGATION CEN CAL
Will be making the road trip


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

i like


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttmft*


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

T T M F T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HOPE YOU GUYS MAKE IT TO OUR LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA SUNDAY JUNE 3RD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL AND FREESTYLE LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA, NYASIA AND MANY MORE PERFORMING LIVE!!!! A BIG HOP COMPETITION BIKINI CONTEST RAFFLES AND TROPHIES COME HELP MAKE HISTORY IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT!!!! AND WE FOR SURE WILL COME TO SUPPORT YOUR CLUB AT YOUR EVENTS!!!!! 
LET US KNOW IF YOU NEED PRE REG FORMS OR FLYERS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

La Gente TTT:worship:


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

BLVD ROLLERS CC SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR! TTT FOR LA GENTE CC!:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*STRAIGHT TTMFT*


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

CAN'T WAIT!

TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

ALL APPS AVAILABLE!!! If you need one in a pdf format, email me [email protected]


----------



## HispanicMechanic79 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ttmft!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T
DELEGATION Car Club


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttmft*:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Valle de Coachella will be there Deep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​Valle de Coachella will be there Deep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on already October!!


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

bump


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ...MULTIPLE CHAPTERS ..PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE HOMETOWN....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr

_*

2 WEEK'S BEFORE YOUR SHOW WE WILL ROCK THE VALLE DE COACHELLA !!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:machinegun:*TTT*:guns:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

whats up familia ,almost here


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

looking forawrd in going this year so showtime bike club may be in the house


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT*


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THE CROWD WILL B IN THE HOUSE


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

bump for this great show


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Bike categories.?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. ILL BE THERE REPRESENTING. LATINS FINEST IE BC TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT !!!!


mrboscodelagente said:


> HERE IT IS GUYS!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Rooms are booked


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

20 years already ! This is going to be a great show


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Bike categories.?


12&16, 20, 26, trike

original
Street
Mild
Semi
Full
Radical


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TO~THE~TOP*


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT


themadmexican said:


> 12&16, 20, 26, trike
> 
> original
> Street
> ...


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*STRAIGHT TO THE TOP!!!!*


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Rooms are booked


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt looking foward to this one.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


:thumbsup:..............A MAGAZINE THAT I BUY :yes:GOOD MAGAZINE... THE CROWD WILL B IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> :thumbsup:..............A MAGAZINE THAT I BUY :yes:GOOD MAGAZINE... THE CROWD WILL B IN THE HOUSE


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

MAN ... SOUNDS LIKE FUN:thumbsup: TTT FOR LA GENTE C.C.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttmft*


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT one more time


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr


_*YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE I A COUPLE OF YOU GUY'S MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW!*_


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT.....


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Any pre- reg apps??


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Go to page 2 or 3 on this topic for pre reg


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

got it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers, where you at??


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT








*


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

http://


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers.....come out and plaaaay.........l.l


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gunna be POPPIN CITY OF imperial


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get them ready it's almost time


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft its going to be a great show


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

Just booked my room.Ready to show some support to your event .TTT La Gente


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttmft*


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

If any one Knows George Bernard work's at IID please tell him OVI and the Latino Classics will be there. to get the BBQ ready ! Lol


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ill let george know when I see him .


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*PARTY TIME*:yes:TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

$1000 BEST IN SHOW CAR
$1000 BEST IN SHOW TRUCK
$1000 BEST IN SHOW BOMB
$1000 BEST IN SHOW BICYCLE 
$500 BEST IN SHOW MOTORCYCLE 
$500 CLUB PARTICIPATION (BASED ON # OF ENTRIES)
$500 SINGLE PUMP STREET HOP-FIRST ONLY
$1000-FIRST/$500-SECOND DOUBLE PUMP STREET
$1000-FIRST/$500-SECOND RADICAL HOP

COME DOWN TO THE DESERT AND MAKE SOME MONEY!!!


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Fuckin a. Good looking out Omar.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

themadmexican said:


> Fuckin a. Good looking out Omar.


WE ARE THERE HOMIE-----------


lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE GETS $1000 BEST OF SHOW? AM I READING THE FLYER CORRECT???? PLEASE LET ME KOW *


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttmft*


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE GETS $1000 BEST OF SHOW? AM I READING THE FLYER CORRECT???? PLEASE LET ME KOW *


you read that correct sir.


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NEED DIRECTIONS FROM L.A PLEASE;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> NEED DIRECTIONS FROM L.A PLEASE;;;BIG AL SAID IT



https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=+map+los+angeles+to+imperial+county&ie=UTF-8


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Driving directions to Imperial Valley Expo*3D


















*Los Angeles, CA*














*1.​* Head *southeast* on *W 1st St* toward *S Main St*








82 ft


*2.​* Take the 1st left onto *N Main St*








0.3 mi


*3.​* Turn right onto *W Aliso St*








358 ft


*4.​* Merge onto *US-101 S* via the ramp on the left to *Interstate 10 Fwy E/Interstate 5 Fwy S*








0.8 mi


*5.​* Slight left onto *San Bernardino Fwy*(signs for *San Bernardino/Interstate 10 E*)








1.3 mi


*6.​* Merge onto *I-10 E*








126 mi


*7.​* Slight right onto *CA-86S S* (signs for*Brawley/El Centro/865 Expy*)








19.8 mi


*8.​* Merge onto *CA-86 S*








27.4 mi


*9.​* Merge onto *CA-78 E/CA-86 S*








22.8 mi


*10.​* Turn right onto *S 1st St*








0.4 mi

*11.​* Continue onto *CA-86 S/S Brawley Ave*Continue to follow CA-86 S









9.9 mi


*12.​* Turn left onto *E 2nd St*








144 ft


*13.​* Take the 1st right onto *St*Destination will be on the right









39 ft











*Imperial Valley Expo*
200 East 2nd Street
Imperial, CA 92251





Save to My Maps


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Any Furthest distance


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

No


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ARE U GUYS SURE U GOT THE $1000.00 PAY OUT FOR DPR;;;ARE ALL RADICALS TOGETHERS ;;TRUCKS AND CAR ARE JUST CARS;;THEN TRUCKS


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

All radials are one class.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

I wouldn't be offering a payout if I didn't have the funds bro.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

::


gente94 said:


> No


It's all good we still making 10 hour trip
Can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. IF ALL GOES HOW WE PLAN WERE BRINGING 3+.
_*LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE , HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB*_


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

themadmexican said:


> All radials are one class.


Why dont you guys have a Best of Show for Euros anymore? 

I've got 3 trophies from your past shows. :thumbsup: Always had a good time out there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

themadmexican said:


> I wouldn't be offering a payout if I didn't have the funds bro.


:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

What time is roll in?


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Friday.5 to 10 pm sat 6-10am


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOING TO BE GOOD TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't sleep on this show it's going to be big so don't miss out


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

gente94 said:


> Friday.5 to 10 pm sat 6-10am


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

that was last year this year is going to be bigger and better ,dont miss out


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WE ARE THERE HOMIE-----------
> 
> 
> lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

im be there getting video for STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

klean spread out


chef said:


>


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

1 more week! :boink:


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

It's going to be a great show


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

ON TAP!


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com will b there


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't wait to taste the cold bud light !!! On a hot day


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:drama::biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

themadmexican said:


> you read that correct sir.


Legions bike club will be representing


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Where do we enter ?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We are getting ready


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

48rag said:


> Where do we enter ?


For info call me at 7606746153


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Stylistics will b there :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT*


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah baby a few more days and it's on , start putting them on ice cause I like them cold


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttmft*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T
Almost time to hit the road


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

What are the rules for the hop???


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO GOING TO B IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup::thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

can we arrive saturday early morning?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes Sir, we are. 



LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are getting ready


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> can we arrive saturday early morning?


Yes 6am to 10am on saturday


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

gente94 said:


> Yes 6am to 10am on saturday



cool, looks like i'll hit u guys up this saturday


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

could u still go set up on friday if u didnt pre reg....


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

gente94 said:


> Yes 6am to 10am on saturday


5-10 in the morning.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

BIG AL 310 said:


> could u still go set up on friday if u didnt pre reg....


:thumbsup: sure can


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

This is going to be a great show don't miss out


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

2 more days


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

what time set up start on friday


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

BIG AL 310 said:


> what time set up start on friday


5pm to 10pm


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Come have a great time at the show and maybe your ranfla will get some magazine play , cause everyones covering it baby


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## sizzlin (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

8cutlass6 said:


> What are the rules for the hop???


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Well truck is gassed up trailer ready car washed. Now time to get some rest to head out early. Everyone traveling have safe trip

DELEGATION CENTRO VALLE


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bump x2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj coming to town...


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

#TeamStreetlow in route


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*Have a safe trip everyone!!!!!*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Just got in , can't wait till tomorrow and seeing all those bad ass rides


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

chef said:


> Just got in , can't wait till tomorrow and seeing all those bad ass rides


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Whoever is coming bring your A game cause I just got a sneak peek and thiers some big dogs already


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Lots of top notch cars already


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Inferno II and El Rey


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I know the show is going to be as good as it is every year! Stephanie & I will not be able to make it this year. We would like to wish La Gente congrats on the 20th year of the show!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

PICS HOMIES PORFA !! :h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> PICS HOMIES PORFA !! :h5:


X2 what's up with the pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*I will have tons of pics tonight about midnight El Rey-El Padrote-CPT 65 - Inferno 2-El Tequilero - Tijuas Trquita Aztlan Truck and Monte ton and ton of rides Plus a super clean 64 from Brole cant wait to show you guy's*_


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*I will have tons of pics tonight about midnight El Rey-El Padrote-CPT 65 - Inferno 2-El Tequilero - Tijuas Trquita Aztlan Truck and Monte ton and ton of rides Plus a super clean 64 from Brole cant wait to show you guy's*_


KOO !!! POST EM UP G .....:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> KOO !!! POST EM UP G .....:h5:



_*
LOADING UP RIGHT KNOW HI-RES SO IT TAKES TIME BUT THE BEST OF THE BEST---- *_


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

El REY ! Best of show, best interior , best paint , best undercarriage and best engine


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*I will have tons of pics tonight about midnight El Rey-El Padrote-CPT 65 - Inferno 2-El Tequilero - Tijuas Trquita Aztlan Truck and Monte ton and ton of rides Plus a super clean 64 from Brole cant wait to show you guy's*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3136 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*
ONE CLEAN 64*_


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Estilo Vallero Valle de Coachella


*_
IMG_3162 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*

Charley's Monte from Familia cc Valle de Coachella

*_
IMG_3115 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3016 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*INFERNO II *_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2898 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2996 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*THE BEST EL REY.*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3319 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Fuckin Omar you the man bro.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME DOWN TO THE VI AND SHOWED LOVE. FOR THOSE WHO WERE DOUBTING THE PAYOUTS ALL I GOTTA SAY IS $$ TALKS AND BULLSHIT WALKS. ASK THOSE WHO RECEIVED OVER 8 GRAND IN PRIZES.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

themadmexican said:


> Fuckin Omar you the man bro.




*​I have tons more i'll post them as they upload brother we had a blast today like always-*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2937 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*STYLISTICS SD IN THE HOUSE WITH SOME CLEAN RIDES----*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3284 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3228 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3227 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3226 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CONGRATS GENE ON YOUR WIN....BEST OF SHOW BOMB AND BEST HYDRALICS...ROLLERZ ONLY....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Worth the 3hr drive towing the hopper. Got my 1000.00 first place radical


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​I have tons more i'll post them as they upload brother we had a blast today like always-*


:thumbsup: we still here finishing off the beer wagon!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that stopped by my booth....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

First of all want to thank La Gente car club for having us at the show. Great hospitality. Lots of nice cars good show environment. On behalf of DELEGATION Cen Cal thank you.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> Worth the 3hr drive towing the hopper. Got my 1000.00 first place radical


:thumbsup:
THATS RIGHT ALEX YOU AND CHAIO PUT IT DOWN.....GOOD JOB FELLAS:thumbsup: GOODTIMES.....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks to everyone that stopped by my booth....


THANKS FOR THE GOOD MUSIC HOMEBOY....MY SON SAID GRACIAS FOR THE GOODTIMES....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks to all that made it out. Good job La GENTE Car Clubs for a job well done:thumbsup:Nice pics Omar and Top Dog :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> :thumbsup:
> THATS RIGHT ALEX YOU AND CHAIO PUT IT DOWN.....GOOD JOB FELLAS:thumbsup: GOODTIMES.....


Thanks G you know we love this shit hop shit homie


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Gracias, had a GREAT time.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Worth the 3hr drive towing the hopper. Got my 1000.00 first place radical


Damn chaio and Alex 100+ inches


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> First of all want to thank La Gente car club for having us at the show. Great hospitality. Lots of nice cars good show environment. On behalf of DELEGATION Cen Cal thank you.


thank you delegation for the support. Glad you head a nice time brotha.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

GT~PLATING said:


> Worth the 3hr drive towing the hopper. Got my 1000.00 first place radical


:thumbsup: next year same time same place same $$$


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

themadmexican said:


> :thumbsup: next year same time same place same $$$


We shall be there


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Damn chaio and Alex 100+ inches


That's how GOODTIMES does it homie!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats Alex!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf or all of us that could not make it. Thanks to all that made it and took pictures. And posted them.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

3FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

One Life~SUR CALIFAS had a good time out there!


Thanks La Gente for having us their...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

7FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

6FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

5FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

8FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

9FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

11FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

12FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

13FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> [
> 
> GREAT PIC'S MAN -


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Not as good as yours brother, but thanks Omar:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Not as goo as your brother, but thanks Omar:thumbsup:


Thank's brother all about the coverage of the show missed you guy's i was all over the place next time brother-


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Yup! We got home around 1am. exausted


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

14FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Yup! We got home around 1am. exausted


_*BEST PART IS IT'S A SATURDAY SHOW FROM DAY ONE BIG FOOTBALL FANS IN LA GENTE CAR CLUB---*_


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:good show....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3070 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3064 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3063 của jess000, trên Flickr



[url//www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8109426127/]IMG_3061[/url] của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3038 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3000 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2993 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2992 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2989 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2986 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2982 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2979 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2977 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2975 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2965 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2951 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2949 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

15FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

16FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 5 guests)

mr.widow-maker
carlitosways
cali78
RICHIE'S 59
sureñosbluez
leo161
El [email protected] *****
B Town Fernie


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Bads Ass pictures Omar!!!! nice meeting you yesterday:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CPT BOY said:


> Bads Ass pictures Omar!!!! nice meeting you yesterday:thumbsup:


_*Gracias brother i'm loading some more later


*_1FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3284 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3228 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3227 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3226 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2937 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3319 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3162 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3162 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3136 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3115 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3070 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3016 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<div></div><div>IMG_3162 của jess000, trên Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_3136 của jess000, trên Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_3115 của jess000, trên Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_3070 của jess000, trên Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_3016 của jess000, trên Flickr</div></div></div></div></div>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DDFAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Who won Best of Show Bike?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Jus wanna say thanks to the LA GENTE car club for puttin on a great show :thumbsup: Gracias for all your hospitality, much love respect and god bless... Cant wait til the next one...:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

gcareaga said:


> Who won Best of Show Bike?


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2993 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2937 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> _*STYLISTICS SD IN THE HOUSE WITH SOME CLEAN RIDES----*_


 Lookin good Omar! :thumbsup: Gracias!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Good looking la gente. Took care of GROUPE car club. We appreciate it and will def. see you again next year. Real good show.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

no prob


gcareaga said:


> thanks


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Delegation Had a great time!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sikonenine said:


> Lookin good Omar! :thumbsup: Gracias!



IMG_2943 của jess000, trên Flickr

*Anytime see you guy's around!*


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

homies car from aztlan cc mixicali....:thumbsup:


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

homies car from aztlan cc mixicali...:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

GOOD PICS GUYS !! LOOKED LIKE A GREAT SHOW !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

pictures from the video that will be up by tonight


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

rudster said:


> Good looking la gente. Took care of GROUPE car club. We appreciate it and will def. see you again next year. Real good show.


:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

trying to function at work. still tired as fuck.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

DELEGATION AZ said:


> Delegation Had a great time!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I will be posting up the video in a while


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

The hop is in this video also


----------



## mr.aleman (Jan 2, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> The hop is in this video also


good show:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

BIG AL 310 said:


> good show:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for posting up the pics. this is when i get to see all the rides. hahaha


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> The hop is in this video also


THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO WAS IN THE HOUSE!!!!SPECIAL THANKS TO LA GENTE CC FOR THE SHOW :thumbsup:ITS WAS A GOOD TURN OUT......N STREETLOW MAGAZINE SHOWING SOME LOVE TO SAN DIEGO N THE HOMIE LOBO NICE VIDEO PAL:thumbsup: CANT WAIT FOR THE MAGAZINE....


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> The hop is in this video also


Thanks for the video G. You got a good angle at the hop. 

That Double Camera Point of View action was dope!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Junior LOC said:


> Thanks for the video G. You got a good angle at the hop.
> 
> That Double Camera Point of View action was dope!!


:thumbsup:

thanks, just tryn to be different


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks, just tryn to be different


That's what's up Homie...:h5:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. Great show GENTE HOPE TO SEE NEXT YEAR !!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

U guys had a great time at the show we had a great time throwing the show...hope to see u guys again next year...Supershow 21


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Imperials LA had a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Gracias brother i'm loading some more later
> 
> 
> *_1FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


:wow:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> Imperials LA had a good time:thumbsup:


 bad ass 65 bro.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> The hop is in this video also



GOOD VIDEO HOMEBOY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

themadmexican said:


> bad ass 65 bro.


thanks homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics..Thanks...:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Junior LOC-One Life Car Club~818~Bumping this thread STTMFT!!

"chOLow TV" ONE LIFE CC~Sur Califas @ La Gente SuperShow 10-20-12

We were on our way over there mashing on the 10 Fwy headed Eastbound to Imperial Califas.



























Hoppers doing the Damn Thing!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3261 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3260 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3239 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3235 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3229 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3215 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3206 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3203 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3184 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3172 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3166 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3161 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3160 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3150 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3123 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3121 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3117 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3115 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3110 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3103 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3099 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3094 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3092 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3071 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3068 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3061 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3058 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3038 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3036 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2992 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2982 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2979 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2962 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2949 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2940 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2935 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------

